# Website review



## JeremyD (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello awesome forum!

I just updated my website, feel free to give me feedback on the user experince and anything tips you guys have.

Thank you! www.jeremydalyphoto.com

www.jeremydalyphoto.com/blog


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 2, 2016)

The first thing that hits me is the large vertical space your logo uses - requires scrolling on a lot of your pages to see a complete photo.
The other thing is that your website doesn't appear to be responsive to mobile devices - and that is going to kill any experience for a mobile user. About 60% of visitors to my website are using phones or tablets.

I used a website simulator to get an idea of what your website would look like on a variety of screen sizes and devices:  Screenfly / Test Your Website at Different Screen Resolutions


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 3, 2016)

Based on your keywords (over-stuffed IMO), I assume you hope people will find you via the search engines, like Google. You are missing one of the most important things, your <title>. You might want to read my SEO link in my signature.


----------



## footballfan993 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, You really should get a <title> tag on your website, even something just like <title>Jeremy Daly Photography</title> is appropriate in this case.


HikinMike said:


> Based on your keywords (over-stuffed IMO), I assume you hope people will find you via the search engines, like Google. You are missing one of the most important things, your <title>. You might want to read my SEO link in my signature.



And I agree your logo takes a lot of space on the page, maybe have the logo in the upper left corner next to your nav bar


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 4, 2016)

footballfan993 said:


> Yes, You really should get a <title> tag on your website, even something just like <title>Jeremy Daly Photography</title> is appropriate in this case.



Nobody is going to search for your (his) name, so that really ISN'T appropriate. 


...but that is better than nothing.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 4, 2016)

The images are way too large; bring them down to 800 pixels on the long edge so those with smaller screens don't have to scroll.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the site a lot; it looks very professional. Just add a favicon and you'd be good to go.


----------

